# Motorkar's picture thread



## Motorkar (Mar 6, 2010)

Well my pictures are slowly gathering up as are my spiders. Currentlly I have a B. smithi and A. versicolor, but who knows when I get some new spiders.  Well here we go:

_B. smithi_ *"Jazz"*































*She molted yesturday:*




















*After she molted:*














_A. versicolor_ *"Starscream"*


----------



## Harry93 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice photo you got there. haha~


----------



## Lilmetalallyson (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! they're beautiful. 
I hope my versicolor looks like that when it gets a little bigger.


----------



## shypoet (Mar 6, 2010)

I like the pictures you posted! It's awesome that you got pictures of the molt too!


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 6, 2010)

Harry93 said:


> Nice photo you got there. haha~


Thank you!



Lilmetalallyson said:


> Wow! they're beautiful.
> I hope my versicolor looks like that when it gets a little bigger.


Thank you very much! I bet it will, versicolors are really beatiful specimen, especially by changingcolors trough molts!



shypoet said:


> I like the pictures you posted! It's awesome that you got pictures of the molt too!


I got lucky that she molted during, I was at home and awake, not like the last time when it took in middle of night


----------



## shypoet (Mar 6, 2010)

ya, when suzie started her molting process (a little over a month ago since she molted now), we were at church, and then she finished the molt early Monday morning, so we didn't get to see it this time around. 

Maybe next year!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 6, 2010)

*If that's Starscream......*

.........I want 2 see Megatron  Probably, more than meets-the-eye!

Couldn't Help it, Sorry - Jason


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 6, 2010)

shypoet said:


> ya, when suzie started her molting process (a little over a month ago since she molted now), we were at church, and then she finished the molt early Monday morning, so we didn't get to see it this time around.
> 
> Maybe next year!


It is really amazing to whatch when they molt belive me. Well Jazz molted on 5th of december before, was really fast since she is quite a big girl now. Her molt measures 9cm (3.5 inches) LS so I belive she is about 10cm (3.9 inches) LS now.




sharpfang said:


> .........I want 2 see Megatron  Probably, more than meets-the-eye!
> 
> Couldn't Help it, Sorry - Jason


Well I named spiders becouse of their characters and similar colorasation so, Megatron will come too someday since I have list of spiders I wish to get and have names written next to them.


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 13, 2010)

"Would you like something to drink?" - "Oh yes please!"












And nice little web tunnel that my little versi did and he/she has a vertical instead of horisontal entrance!


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 13, 2010)

Love the vertical tube web!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 13, 2010)

awesome thread. Impressive pics


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 14, 2010)

Beautiful pics. I always love drinking pics.


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you all for comments! Well here are new pictures of my A. versicolor. Čtely he/she is very active for last two days, walking all over the enclosure and been outside its web all day now:


----------



## Motorkar (May 27, 2010)

Feeding time!




















And molts from the two


----------



## Motorkar (Jul 29, 2010)

Some new pictures. 
Here's my B. smithi Jazz






Lunch time!






Care for a drink? 






My A. versicolor Starscream


----------



## Marko (Jul 29, 2010)

Avicularia is awsome!


----------



## Motorkar (Jul 29, 2010)

Hvala!

Yes it is a beauty isn't it(I don't know the sex though I think its a she)? It rarely show itself though nowadays and doesen't eat for about three weeks, I asume it will be molting time soon.  Otherwise this baby normally hangs out on the open just like lets say some Brachypelma, not being shy and hide in the web much.


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 4, 2010)

Allright guess what? My little versi molted today!  And I think its a girl. What do you guys think?


----------



## Assassin (Aug 5, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Allright guess what? My little versi molted today!  And I think its a girl. What do you guys think?


i can't see anything in there..........


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 5, 2010)

Assassin said:


> i can't see anything in there..........


Click on the picture to enlarge it to full resolution. Also it has been confirmed, its a girl!:clap:


----------



## Assassin (Aug 5, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Click on the picture to enlarge it to full resolution. Also it has been confirmed, its a girl!:clap:


ye...i did that...you need to spread out the area of the upper book lungs, that we (i) will be able to see something.....


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 10, 2010)

Unfortunally thats the best picture I can get.... Well we looked with a friend who has lots of spiders and he was able to confirm that its a she. 

And here she is, exploring her redone enclosure on the fifth day after molt(yesturday):


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 10, 2010)

I cant believe this thread slipped by me... Gorgeous T's you got.... Beautiful shots as well.... Lovin the versi and it's new home.... 

Peace Bro!!!


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 11, 2010)

Thamk you! My little girl(well she is 4 inches leg span ) is still a bit shy and she didn't web up her new home yet, but I bet she will be a happy versi and web up in a few days, living in a vivarrium. I have real forest moss on the ground to keep humidity so I don't need to mist all the time, twoo real dried and baked wood peaces, an orchid and some Ivy to grow in there.


----------



## Hobo (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice Ts... Though I would keep a close eye on that Starscream...

He's up to something I just know it...


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 12, 2010)

I know, she started to web up her new home yesturday, I bet Decepticons are something up no good! And soon she will get company I think, I am thinking of getting a P. irminia and the name will be Skywarp. 

And expect some new pictures soon, my B. smithi is preparing for a molt, her abdomen is slowly darkening so I espect her to molt in about no more than a week!


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is how my arboreal enclosure looks like. Its made with 6mm glass(0.2 inch) thick with big aluminium net. Similar is my terrestrial enclosure, only a half the size and wider.






And here is my beauty:


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 25, 2010)

This is my B. smithi, she prepared a molting mat two days ago:












So here's my little baby's molt...Actually she's not little anymore, belive it or not, she grew up for about 3.5 cm(1,4 inches) ! Before her molt measured 9 cm(3.5 inches) and now is amazing 12,5 cm(4,9 inches)! And she molted exactly three weeks after my A. versicolor di. 






Speaking of wich, here is my little girl, A. versicolor:


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 25, 2010)

very nice pics! The setups are great too.


----------



## Fily (Aug 26, 2010)

Prekrasna ženka B.smithi! :worship:


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 26, 2010)

BCScorp thank you! Always trying to do my best and slowly turning enclosures into vivarriums. 

Fily Hvala! Res je lepa ja.  

Here are post molt pictures:


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 26, 2010)

Keep the pics comin' :worship:


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you, I will!


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 30, 2010)

*B. smithi, 5th day after molt*


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 8, 2010)

*Devestator*

Well guys, here is a bit clearer picture of my new P. cambridgei, first of many pictures.  Sorry for a bit poorer quality, the photo was taken trough the jar and glass of the enclosure.  But it is clearly seen that olive greenon it. I call it Devestator lol. Also here are pictures of my B. smithi and A. versicolor as well.


----------



## bioshock (Sep 8, 2010)

very nice tarantulas and enclosures!! what kind of camera are you using??


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 9, 2010)

bioshock said:


> very nice tarantulas and enclosures!! what kind of camera are you using??


Thank you! I use Canon EOS 400D with 18-55mm and 50mm 1.8 lens.

One more picture of Starscream. Just look at her big butt ;P


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 9, 2010)

*Few more of my little Devestator*

I don't know what that white dot is, becouse I pictured the second one less than 5 minutes later and its just gone!  Anyway, here he/she is at his/her first meal after I got it two days ago.


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 12, 2010)

*Take me out for a dinner?*

One of the best feeders, captured this huge grasshopper yesturday and look what a decoraton of the web!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful terrarium for A.versi ;]


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks! I want her to feel right at home, but I had to remove her trophy after the picture was shot. She is my favourite so far, she always keep her home clean by putting the carcasses outside her web or she throws them into water dish.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

How big is Starscream ? I have a gal thats 4" and has a web tube going up and a entrance at the top JUST like yours !


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 12, 2010)

She is about 10-11 cm(3.9-4.3 inches) in her LS now. I suspect one more molt and she will be the big girl.


----------



## Motorkar (Oct 18, 2010)

So here my two little ones.

*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*













*My new little one, Acanthoscurria geniculata*






*And here is her/his enclosure wich it will be moved in after one or two molts*


----------



## Motorkar (Oct 20, 2010)

*Starscream came out for a drink and she says Hi!*






*And here is little Devestator, Waiting for a meal to come by!*


----------



## Motorkar (Oct 21, 2010)

*Finaly some better pictures of the Devestator. S/he wasn't cooperative first minute when trying to move it, but eventually climed out of the glass jar and into its new enclosure.*


----------



## Motorkar (Oct 24, 2010)

Yesturday(GMT+2), my A. versicolor molted. Here is her molt, measuring 11 cm(4,3 inches) LS, now I think she measures 14 cm(5.5 inches) LS. And the molt is just PERFECT!


----------



## Motorkar (Oct 26, 2010)

Rehoused my A. geniculata, so I took these pictures.


----------



## Motorkar (Oct 29, 2010)

*More pics!*

*
P. cambridgei made her home as a burrow......and I thought she will be high from the ground....I hope she will make nice web nest when she grows larger. I see her though every night when she's strolling around the enclosure webbing the sides and the wood....and carrying small amounts of coco fiber on her leggs and dropping them on the webed surface!*


















*A. geniculata adopted this hole as his/her home, at night it strolls  around exploring and marking the enviroment*:






*B. smithi always to see her glory! This is her favourite spot on wich she sits most of the time, she even webbed alot on this spot as it can be seen*


----------



## Motorkar (Oct 30, 2010)

*Few more, spotted at night time*

*My little P. cambridgei is very active at night, she walks all over the terrarium and in morning, she's back at her burrow*



















*This little A. geniculata is very shy boy, he ALWAYS runs away when I want to make pictures of him!*


















Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Motorkar (Nov 1, 2010)

Cleaned my A. versicolor enclosure and took these pictures of her. The pictures does not do her justice, she is so gorgeous!


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 3, 2010)

Great shots Motorkar, I love your A versicolor, I have a spiderling and am excited for it to grow into a big colorful spider. When are you getting more species to make great enclosures for???


----------



## BCscorp (Nov 3, 2010)

great pics!


----------



## Motorkar (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you! The a. versicolor is so beatiful, I am in love with her.  She is about "5.5". When I get more spiders? I have no idea, I have to construkt first my spider drawer first. I have plans allready so all I need is to get the materials and build it and next the enclosures.


----------



## Motorkar (Jan 17, 2011)

*Hey guys, been a while since I posted any picture of my spiders here. So here are a few. First, my  A. geniculata molted after three months since it came to my care. Molt was destroyed so I wasn't able to sex again. Here s/he is, showing its beatiful colours.*












*Next, here is pictures of my big girl A. versicolor, she decided to abandon her old home and move to a new location to the other side. This is how her home looks like now.*


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, these pics are fantastic!  I'd love to see what their entire enclosures look like, especially the cambridgei's.  Good stuff, keep 'em coming


----------



## Motorkar (Jan 17, 2011)

No problem. 
A. geniculata enclosure:






P. cambridgei enclosure:






B. smithi enclosure:


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 11, 2011)

So it was been a while since I last posted some pictures. Here are some.

*First of, here is my big girl versicolor, lurking outside her home*












*And here is my big girl! She is just stunning, camping her favourite spot on wich she is most of the time. Also, she made a lot of webbing lately*


----------



## VinceG (Mar 11, 2011)

Really nice en realistic enclosures!


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you!  Here are some more pics. My A. geniculata is hiding due to nearing its molt and P. cambridgei is in a shade, so only these two girls this time.
*
She decided to wonder around her enclosure and dring, so here she is, ladies and gents, boys and girls, Starscream, who wanted  some photosession*
























*And here is Jazz, decorating her home with her web*


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 30, 2011)

*A. geniculata after molt pictures, it's a girl most probably*


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 4, 2011)

*B. smithi post molt*





*
Poecilotheria regalis, 9-10 cm(3,5-3.9 inches)*


----------



## Hobo (Apr 4, 2011)

That shot of your smithi is really nice.
Also your tarantulas names are awesome.


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks man!  She is so stunning, she grew quite a bit, here are the last few molts of the t's lined up together(click on the image to enlarge):


Top left -        B. smithi *Jazz* -                 August 2010
Top right -      B. smithi *Jazz* -                 April 2011
Bottom left -   A. versicolor *Starscream* - August 2010
Bottom right - A. geniculata *Skywarp* -    April 2011

I take names from the charecters from the Transformes wich was one of my favourite cartoons from the erly 90's and guess what, their names suit their charecters.  Only for P. regalis I don't know the name, I will have to fully see her charecter to name her right.


----------



## crawltech (Apr 5, 2011)

Ya, that smithi pic is unreal!...very cool

also love the transformer names....my fave cartoon series ever!...jus finished collecting all the original series on dvd.

...if i wer to name my A. genic after a transformers character...it would be "Unicron"...cuz she would eat whole planets if i let her...lol...


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you guys! Here's Jezz, she is so amazing!






And here is P. regalis, she molted on friday:


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 17, 2011)

My juvenile female P. cambridgei decided to take a look out of her hole:













A. geniculata's new home(before she was more at the back, now she is here at the front:


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 20, 2011)

*My female A. versicolor*



















[YOUTUBE]KMxjtCXv5-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice pics man!......love the black background, very nice contrast!


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 29, 2011)

*Juvenile P. regalis 10-12 cm*

Thanks a lot! I have some luck that they posing like that and yes, I like dark backrounds wich they really pop their colors out. 

Took some pics of my juvie female P. regalis, about one month after the molt.


----------



## Motorkar (May 18, 2011)

*New pics *


----------



## mcluskyisms (May 18, 2011)

Very nice pics


----------



## Motorkar (May 25, 2011)

*P. regalis, B. smithi, P. cambridgei, A. geniculata*

Thanks man, apreciate it ! 

*My juvenile P. regalis female*






*Her den where she made it:*













*B. smithi female, no idea if she's adult or sub adult still*







*My P. cambridgei juvenile female, she has been out lately, but she doesen't eat from 1. november on and she molted sometime in december or mid january*













*My A. geniculata juvenile female, she always out and strolling around her terrarium, shes damn hungry*


----------



## Motorkar (Jun 19, 2011)

*P. regalis came out to show her larger butt than before*






*A. geniculata at dinner*












*And my big girl B. smithi*












Thanks for watching !


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 22, 2011)

It was very long since I posted for ther last time. So here are some new pictures:

P. cambridgei female






A. geniculata male, almost 14 days after the molt






P. regalis female one week after molt


----------



## crawltech (Aug 22, 2011)

Good to see you back, MK!...and wit some killer pics too!....keep 'em comin!


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks ! I'm trying my best. Today is a sad day, my little juvie around 7 cm(2.7 inches) P. cambridgei died.  She showed signs of molting few days back(she was on her back, legs lying on the ground...molting stuff) and after few hours she was back on her feet, no molt and today when I woke up she was all in death curl and no sign of life from her.  May she rest in peace. Also, here's a OMNOMNOM picture:


----------



## Motorkar (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys ! I am happy to announce that I came back on last sunday from the exotic expo here in Slovenia with new bird eaters:
P. cambridgei female, 18 cm ls:






Chromatopelma cyanopubescensfemale, 7 cm ls:


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on your new additions....
Just simply amazing pics... I'm loving the brachy's .... thanks for sharing!!!

Peace,


----------



## Motorkar (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks man ! Really apreciate it !

Here are few more pics of my new C. cyanopubescens:


----------



## Motorkar (Nov 11, 2011)

*Chromatopelma cyanopubescens female 7 cm LS*







---------- Post added 11-11-2011 at 07:11 PM ----------

This is how do I make my terrariums. They are all built same way, glass, gilliotine door etc.

I get oak bark from the woods and dry it over the wood heated cooker:






---------- Post added 11-11-2011 at 07:13 PM ----------

On the dried up bark I put brown sillicone on the edges of the bark and press it very good against the back side of the terrarium:






---------- Post added 11-11-2011 at 07:15 PM ----------

When I do this over whole back side of the terrarium I put lots of heavy rocks on the bark and leave everything for 24 hours so that sillicone can dry up:






---------- Post added 11-11-2011 at 07:18 PM ----------

After drying for 24 hours, I remove the rocks and I fill the bigger holes in and between the bark parts more sillicone and then I put lot of substrate and press it very firmirly and leave it again to dry up for 24 hours:












---------- Post added 11-11-2011 at 07:23 PM ----------

After few days of completely drying and leaving it to loose the sillicone smell, I put inn some wood(brenches, hand made logs out of bark, roots  etc(in this case 2 brenches so Chromatopelma can web around easier) and I put small river gravel for drainage:













---------- Post added 11-11-2011 at 07:25 PM ----------

Then I put in peat moss for a substrate and some more decoration like dry grass, live plants...


----------



## Marko (Nov 29, 2011)

Great setup


----------



## muffy (Nov 30, 2011)

Love the setups.  I was just about to ask if you used live plants, and if you had any issues at all with them.


----------

